# Brugge / Luxemburg



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of going across at the start of October and wondered if anyone else was travelling to there at that time. 

Has anyone been there in October --what is the weather like. 

How many days is Brugge worth, thought of Antwerp, Ghent and then into Lux- Echternach. 

OR 

What else is worth a look in the area. Not big into churches.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Brugge is a beautiful city, worth at least 2 days, we usually make for there while we decide which way to go. The chocs are worth it as well.  :lol: :lol:
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LuxemBruge*

Hello there,

Brugge, Yes would stay 2 nights maybe 3 very nice place, lovelly food if you can get just outside the city and find a nice small restaurant you will be pleasantly suprised.

We got in a taxi and asked for a nice local restaurant. for 4 of us cost 7 Euros Each way (7 euros each way not per person) Took us to a nice Flemish Restaurant just outside city limits with prices at least 25%less than City and magic service.

If its is still there and your in the city and fancy something different try the Japanese Restaurant in the KLM owned hotel link below.

Crown Plazza

Trev


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Asgard

Nobody's told what the weather's like (Brits' favourite topic of conversation). In general just the same as SE UK, maybe arriving just a day later - listen to the UK forecasts and add a day.

We lived for a couple of years not far from Antwerp and found that a charming city. It now has horrendous traffic problems and the ring road can be chaotic. Brugge and Ghent are very similar but the architecture is stunning and the canals worth the visit. Echternach is very pleasant and picturesque (although it is many years since we were there). 

Take your time, visit the Tourist Information to find all the decent places to visit and move on when you're ready.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Another city worth visiting is Liege or in Dutch " Luik ". 

Maddie


----------



## 88727 (May 9, 2005)

hi we always go in october, weather is ok, slightly better than we get at home, brugge is worth three days at least, but if you haven't been before you could stretch it to five days, follow the motorhome signs near the railway station to the aire (was free last time we were there)blankenburg on the coast is a nice sea side resort and you can stop opposite the sea life centre for free, (next to the health club)
hope this helps, can't reply after this post as i haven't subscribed, and i think that this is my tenth reply.
pete


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks all and especially Pete for using his last posting to give another motorhomer info.

We would be using the site as my wife is not into wild camping.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for previous info. 
I have been searching the sites for Brugge and have found the usual at Memling which I know many have used I have also noticed one in the ASCI Jabbeke - Klien Strand. As we are travelling at the start of October I would think that most children are at school and the sites should be quiet - is this a reasonable assumption or wishful thinking. 

We are also looking at Ghent Camping Blaarmeersen has come up on the Touring cheques site has anyone visited this one? 

Antwerp area, lots of site in the Asci book - any suggestions - not Aires - probably towing and wife not that keen. 

Many thanks.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Asgard

We spent a night at Ghent Camping Blaarmeersen about this time last year whilst on our way to Germany. It is a very large site with good facilities, such as a snack bar and a very good restaurant. It is outside of the city centre near to a sports complex and has a good bus service just outside the main gates. 
We went to Brugge last weekend and had no problem finding space on the aire when arriving at about 9:30 am.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Asgard,

The site that you found at Jabbeke is next to the motorway and motorway services, with lots of trucks pulling in at night !!!! Might not have the best sleep .

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Asgard,

The site that you found at Jabbeke is next to the motorway and motorway services, with lots of trucks pulling in at night !!!! Might not get the best sleep .

Maddie


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Maddie that is worth knowing - now deleted from possible locations. 

Didn't say that in the ACSI book.

I would have thought that lots more people would have visited Belguim and had good places to stay. But then again maybe it's a bit boring .


----------

